# entwicklungsumgebung



## murdi (25. Juni 2003)

guten morgen die damen und herren 

nach dem ich nun meinen linuxrechner eingerichtet ( debian 3.0 , text ) und ein wenig rumgespielt habe ( webserver installiert usw. ), möchte ich mir sehr gern ein paar kleine programme in c schreiben.
unter windows habe ich immer mit vc++ gearbeitet ( da meiner meinung nach am besten geeignet ). 
meine frage ist nun welchen compiler empfehlt ihr ?
gcc ? oder so ? weiss leider nicht genau was für die entwicklung von programmen ohne grafische oberfläche unter linux am besten geeignet ist und darum würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr ein paar tipps habt.

also dann , schönen tag noch 
murdi


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Juni 2003)

vi und gcc/g++.

Wenn Du was grafisches haben willst, würd ich Dir aber eher KDevelop empfehlen. Ist aber auch nur eine grafische Oberfläche, die selbst wieder auf gcc oder g++ basiert.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juni 2003)

vi(m)/(x)emacs & gcc.


----------



## murdi (25. Juni 2003)

*thx*

also erst einmal danke euch beiden für die tipps.
habe mir mal gcc gedownloadet und installiert.
habe eine datei erstellt ( test.c ) und folgende code 
versucht zu compilieren:


```
#include <stdio.h> 

int main( int argc , char *argv[] )
{
 printf("Hello World , first test");
 return 0;
}
```

jetzt wollte ich das ganze einfach mit gcc test.c compilieren nur leider wird mir vom compiler gesagt, dass die stdio.h nicht bekannt sei. muss ich da noch etwas konfigurieren ( zum beispiel den pfad der headerdatein angeben ) ?
wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir noch mal helfen könntet.
mfg murdi


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juni 2003)

Der gcc ist automatisch bei Linux dabei.

War glaube ich nicht so ne gute idee den zu updaten!


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Juni 2003)

Der gcc ist zwar schon bei so ziemlich jeder Linux-Distribution dabei (C++ und Linux gehört einfach zusammen!), aber muss nicht unbedingt installiert werden.
Wenn man das Package beim Setup nicht auswählt, wird der logischerweise auch nicht installiert.

Aber wieso sollte es eine schlechte Idee sein, den Compiler upzudaten?

PS: Chris, wenn Du heute Abend mal Zeit hast, könntest Du mir beim Auschecken von Deinem CVS-Repository helfen. Eclipse bemängelt da immer ein fehlendes Verzeichnis...


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lirion _
> *Der gcc ist zwar schon bei so ziemlich jeder Linux-Distribution dabei (C++ und Linux gehört einfach zusammen!), aber muss nicht unbedingt installiert werden.
> Wenn man das Package beim Setup nicht auswählt, wird der logischerweise auch nicht installiert.
> 
> ...



Der gcc ist immer dabei. Sprich im Basis System, und muss extra abgewählt werden bei der Installation, und auch da gibt es meist eine Rückmeldung von der Distribution das dies keine gute Idee ist.

Update ist schlecht, weil z.b. die 2. er version die in manchen Distributionen zu der 3. er version inkompatibel ist. Mann kann damit ruckzuck in teufelsküche kommen. 
Compiler update sollte mann dann durchführen wenn es nötig ist und mann sich mit seinem System super auskennt.
Ich hatte einen Compiler update noch nicht nötig

PS: Welches fehlende Verzeichnis? ziehs von hand runter, bekommste mit der option -V oder -v (weiss nimmer) mehr Fehlermeldung output


----------



## JohannesR (25. Juni 2003)

```
#include <stdio.h> 
#include <stdlib.h>

int main(int argc, char **argv) {
    printf("Hello World , first test");
    exit(EXIT_SUCCESS);
}
```

So isses, AFAIK, ein bisschen besser. 
Ansonsten, Vim & gcc


----------



## murdi (25. Juni 2003)

abend zusammen.
erst einmal danke an auch.
also bei mir war gcc nicht standardmäßig installiert ( hab miniinstallation von debian , ca 80 mb gross ).
leider finde ich auch die headerdatein in meinem include ordner nicht...
da werde ich wohl alles noch mal nachinstallieren.
also dann, schönen abend noch 
murdi


----------

